# 1966 gto dash ball vent template



## Briankdau (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi this is probably asking alot but I have some stock ball vents I would like to install into a non AC car, Was hoping someone had a template for the holes or maybe someone is in the middle of a restore that has there vents out and could make me one any help would be great 
Thanks


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

If 66 and 67 are the same, I can help.


----------



## Briankdau (Feb 4, 2018)

Yes Im sure they are the same thank you just a paper template of both sides would be great I'm not sure the best way to get it to me maybe scan it to a PDF and email it


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Brian,

I made a template and took pictures with measurements. If you PM me with your addresses (email and home), I will send the template in the mail and email you the pictures and measurements.

The one template is the same for both sides.

Thanks,

Dan


----------

